# Almond meal substitute



## hmwilliamsrn (Jun 11, 2013)

I am allergic to nuts and I have a recipe calling for almond meal. What is a comparable substitute?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

It depends on the recipe.  Breadcrumbs, or, depending on your allergies, you might substitute some nut-like seeds like pine nuts, pistachios or sunflower seeds.  Be sure you;re not allergic to any of these first though.  My son in law is allergic to nuts and can eat all of them, but some people are allergic to nuts and some seeds too. 

peanuts can be used, also, since they;re legumes, but the flavor is very distinctive and may overpower the dish.  Unless, of course, you love peanuts.


----------



## hmwilliamsrn (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I will have to checkout pistachios.


----------

